

How to manage huge Backlogs of User Stories - tosh
http://www.quora.com/Agile-Development/What-is-the-best-Online-Tool-for-Managing-a-Software-Development-User-Story-Backlog/answer/Thomas-Schranz

======
tosh
hint: throw the backlog out of the window :)

